
Show HN: Finally stick to your new years resolution and write more with Blurt - simpleshadow
https://blurt.app/@coreygwin/introducing-writing-efforts-from-blurt-hn/5c26cf60d7773b010df41168
======
AustinGrandt
Been using Blurt for the past week as an early tester of writing efforts. It
has been really nice to have a goal every day to hit as I try to build a
writing habit. It's my new years resolution, but I wanted to start early.

So far what is working for me to keep my habit up:

\- Have a list of topics to write about

\- Set aside a specific time each day to write (trying to figure out what time
works best still)

\- Use the blur function on Blurt to do a brain dump

I still haven't built the habit where it comes "naturally", but I think this
will help. I sub-consciously know that I want to meet my writing goal every
day and keep my streak up.

